

Wanting it more - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/04/26/wanting-it-more

======
smacktoward
_"Before, it was effectively merit-based: whoever cared the most (and had the
money and ability) to get a ticket could get one."_

I'm not sure Marco understands what "merit-based" means.

------
Intermernet
This exact same problem has existed with music concerts for years. Many
solutions have been tried, none have worked yet. The main problem is that the
people selling the tickets _don't care_ who buys them.

I know, there'll be arguments that Apple should look after it's most devoted
fans, but the same applies to any band / artist. If the current biggest fans
don't get tickets, the band / artist don't really care as they've sold the
tickets to people who will be the _next_ biggest fans. What the companies /
artists / promoters are forgetting is that their customers now have the
ability to communicate _very_ quickly and effectively with each other. This
leads to lots of public, negative feedback. This isn't currently a large
enough effect to change system.

Thankfully, with this problem existing in a much larger space than software
developer's conferences, the negative feedback effect should become
quantifiably apparent to various music promoters well before it becomes
apparent to any developer's conference promoters, and the pattern will change.

In both cases I see this being a variant on some form of loyalty reward.
Maybe, if you buy the album / release an app, you get (for example) 10 minutes
advance notice for ticket purchases. I can see this working, but it will take
a while for the ecosystem to work out the correct ratio of loyalty to reward.

I hope it happens soon, I'm sick of missing out on concert tickets because
they sold out in half a second. (slight exaggeration, but it won't be long
before it's reality)

------
psychotik
Make new friends? Meet new people? Learn new things? Rather presumptuous to
assume that just because 'your friends' won't be there, those who will aren't
going to be 'as good' for an arbitrary definition of good.

